# Jumble Sale of Clothes



## musa (10 Oct 2012)

I have excess cycle stuff leading back to my early days of returning to cycling. Could do with the monies right now flying the nest shortly

1. BTWIN TIGHT SIZE M BRAND NEW TRIED ON ONLY *SOLD*
2. ENDURA UNDERSHORTS SIZE M OK CONDITION
3. TENN RED/BLACK BIBS SIZE M TBH WORST BIBS EVER (but at the time you know )
4. SHORTS : ALDI AND LIDLS BRAND SIZE M AND L RESPECTIVELY


http://imageshack.us/g/1/9804405/ pictures can be viewed here (in reverse order)


----------



## musa (27 Oct 2012)

BUMP

ALL FREE NOW 

PICKUP SW2 OR WATERLOO OR COST OF POSTAGE


----------



## tiswas-steve (27 Oct 2012)

PM sent if still available ...............


----------



## musa (27 Oct 2012)

All gone now


----------

